# Το νήμα του εννέα



## drsiebenmal (Mar 16, 2010)

(Νήμα εν αναμονή αλλά οι καιροί ου μενετοί :))

*9*​
Είχα αναλάβει από καιρό τη δέσμευση να ξεκινήσω αυτό το νήμα, αλλά χρειάζεται πάντα και μια έμπνευση για το ξεκίνημα, και δεν ήθελα ένα αντίγραφο του νήματος του εφτά, ξεκινώντας από τα τυπικά και τα εύκολα (χώρια που δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει και ανάλογα πολύ υλικό).

Η έμπνευση όμως, ήρθε σε μορφή μη τυπική (για μένα, τουλάχιστον):

*O John Lennon και ο αριθμός 9*
(του *Orfeus*, 15 Δεκ '04) από τον ιστότοπο http://www.musicheaven.gr:

“Revolution Number 9” (Beatles / White Album / 1968)
“One After 909” (Beatles / Let It Be / 1970)
“Number 9 Dream” (John Lennon / Mind Games / 1974)

Αυτά τα τραγούδια που έγραψε ο John Lennon (τα δύο πρώτα με τους Beatles), θα μπορούσαν να είναι “απλά”, τα τραγούδια ενός τραγουδοποιού που έκανε τη δουλειά του. Και τα τρία τραγούδια όμως, έχουν κοινή αναφορά στον αριθμό 9. Ο αριθμός 9 είναι για χιλιάδες χρόνια ένας αριθμός μυστικός και “σοφός” . Τι έχει να κάνει όμως ο αριθμός αυτός με τον John Lennon; Ο ίδιος, πίστευε ότι ο αριθμός 9 επηρέαζε την ίδια του τη ζωή. Το πεπρωμένο του.

Διαβάστε τη συνέχεια εδώ.
Μετά, προσθέστε ελεύθερα το δικό σας εννιαράκι. Να δούμε αν υπάρχει και πιο πολύ υλικό από ό,τι για το εφτά...:)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 16, 2010)

Νήμα του εννιά και ο μήνας έχει εννιά, λοιπόν; :)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 16, 2010)

Η γάτα με τις εννιά ουρές.


----------



## StellaP (Mar 16, 2010)

Οι 9 Μούσες
Τα εννιάμερα του μακαρίτη
"Οι 9 Βασίλισσες" η αργεντίνικη ταινία με το καταπληκτικό τέλος.
"Η φανέλλα με το νούμερο 9" του Μένη Κουμανταρέα


----------



## aerosol (Mar 17, 2010)

Ο G.Harrison είχε βγάλει άλμπουμ με τίτλο "Cloud Nine" -αλλά το ίδιο και οι Temptations κάμποσα χρόνια νωρίτερα.

Το Cloud Nine, όμως, ήταν η πρόταση του αρχιτέκτονα και εφευρέτη Buckminster Fuller για κατοικίες σε ιπτάμενες γεωδεσικές σφαίρες.

Τους Νάζγκουλ (στον "Άρχοντα των Δακτυλιδιών" του Τόλκιν) τους αποκαλούσαν "Οι Εννιά".

"If 6 was 9" τραγουδούσε ο J.Hendrix. Για το "Love potion No 9" τραγούδησαν πολλοί, αλλά το προτιμώ από τους Searchers. Και ο Lemmy των Motorhead βρυχήθηκε θαυμάσια "999, emergency" (στο τραγούδι "Night Emergency"), αναφερόμενος στον αγγλικό αριθμό άμεσης βοήθειας.
Α, και το ένθετο για τα κόμικς, της Ελευθεροτυπίας.


----------



## Tapioco (Mar 17, 2010)

Εκτός από τα "Τα εννιάμερα του μακαρίτη", έχει κι άλλα πιο γνωστά.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 17, 2010)

-Εννιά μήνες η εγκυμοσύνη
-Η κάθοδος των εννιά, του Θ. Βαλτινού (και η ομώνυμη ταινία)

Πολλές ταινίες με το εννέα. Μερικές απ’ αυτές:
Εννιά ζωές (9 lives), Εννιά μήνες (9 months), Εννέα, το φετινό μιούζικαλ (Nine), Εννέα (9), το -πολύ καλό- animation, Εννέα με πέντε (Νine to five), Dokuz (Εννέα, τουρκική δραματική ταινία, Υποβρύχιο Κ-9 (K-19: The Widowmaker), Fahrenheit 9/11 και βέβαια, 9 1/2 βδομάδες (Nine 1/2 Weeks)!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 23, 2010)

Και επειδή τέτοιοι αριθμοί δεν εμφανίζονται καθημερινά:

Η εννιάκις χιλιοστή εννιακοσιοστή ενενηκοστή ένατη ανάρτηση του Ε νίκελ:







(ο στατιστικός του χωριού)


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Νήμα του εννιά και ο μήνας έχει εννιά, λοιπόν; :)



Μια ζωή την έχουμε κι αν δεν τη γλεντήσουμε
τι θα καταλάβουμε, τι θα καζαντίσουμε; 

Στου διαβόλου τα 'γραψα όλα το κατάστιχο
και γλεντώ τα νιάτα μου πριν με πιάσει λάστιχο

Μες στον ψεύτικο ντουνιά, παίξτε μου διπλοπενιά 
και ο μήνας έχει εννιά





*αφτωπασάρωμαι


----------



## JimAdams (Apr 3, 2013)

H 9η Πύλη, του Ρομάν Πολάνσκι από ταινίες.

Το 9 to 5, της Ντόλι Πάρτον. 
Το 99 luftballons, της Νένα(ς)
Τα 9 πληρωμένα τραγούδια, από τις Τρύπες (άλμπουμ)


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2013)

...
Nine to Five (When Work Is Over, Have Another Drink, from _Soap Opera_) - The Kinks 






Answering phones and dictating letters
Making decisions that affect no one
Stuck in the office from nine until five
Life is so exceptionally dull
Working from nine to five

Oh, nine to five, nine to five
Working from nine to five

And time goes by
The hours slip away
First seconds
Then minutes
Then hours into days
Each day
Each week
Seems just like any other
All work
No play
It's just another day

He's caught in a mass of computerised trivia
Deciphering data for mechanical minds
He's lost in the paperwork and up to his eyes
He's checking a list that's been checked out before
And he's starting to lose his mind

Oh, nine to five, nine to five
Working from nine to five


----------



## cougr (Apr 3, 2013)

*The Nine Worthies* (γνωρίζει κανείς αν και πώς έχει αποδοθεί αυτός ο όρος;) 

The Nine Worthies- _Hector, Alexander the Great, Julius Caesar, Joshua, David, Judas Maccabeus, King Arthur, Charlemagne and Godfrey of Bouillon_- are nine historical, scriptural and legendary personages who personify the ideals of chivalry as were established in the Middle Ages.


----------



## cougr (Apr 3, 2013)

Δεν θα έπρεπε να λείπουν _οι εννέα λυρικοί ποιητές_: Αλκαίος, Αλκμάν, Ανακρέων, Βακχυλίδης, Ίβυκος, Πίνδαρος, Σαπφώ, Σιμωνίδης, Στησίχορος (Alcaeus, Alcman, Anacreon, Bacchylides, Ibycus, Pindar, Sappho, Simonides, Stesichorus).


----------



## cougr (Apr 3, 2013)

The whole nine yards
A Nine To Five Job
On Cloud Nine 
A stitch in time saves nine
Dressed to the nines
Nine days' wonder
A cat has nine lives
Bent as a nine bob note
Nine ladies dancing
Cat o' nine tails
The Nine-o-Nine


----------



## bernardina (Apr 3, 2013)

Οι 9 Ζωές του Εδουάρδου


----------



## pidyo (Apr 3, 2013)

JimAdams said:


> Το 99 luftballons, της Νένα(ς)


Θυμήθηκα τα νιάτα μου. Το συμπαθέστατο τραγουδάκι στάθηκε δυο φορές αφορμή για τον άστοχο σνομπισμό που επιδεικνύει συχνά η πιτσιρικαρία. Όταν έγινε γνωστό στην Έλληνα, το ακούγαμε και το χορεύαμε ως ψαγμένοι, υποτίθεται, μουσικόφιλοι. Μόλις βγήκε η αγγλική εκδοχή, που έγινε νομίζω μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία στην Ελλάδα από τη γερμανική, η παρέα μου κορόϊδευε τους νεοπροσήλυτους: «Τι νάιντυ νάιν ρεντ μπαλούνζ μωρέ, νόιν ουντ νόιντζιχ λουφτμπαλόνζ και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα, άντε τώρα που τα θέλετε όλα στα αγγλικά». Επειδή μάλιστα αγνοούσαμε πως η αγγλική βερσιόν βγήκε από το ίδιο συγκρότημα, θεωρούσαμε πως ήταν ένα εμπορικό προϊόν που μαγάριζε το πρωτότυπο. Το οποίο είναι λίγο παράλογο, επειδή δεν γνωρίζαμε γερμανικά, με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχουμε ιδέα ότι οι στίχοι είχαν πολιτικό περιεχόμενο. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2013)

Ε, ας βάλω τότε στο τζουκμπόξ το ριμέικ του 200*9* στα γερμανικά (με λίγα γαλλικά :) στην αρχή και στο τέλος)


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2013)

...
If six was nine - Jimi Hendrix Experience







Roy Buchanan


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2013)

cougr said:


> ...
> On Cloud Nine
> ...


 
Cloud Nine - The Temptations







_*Cloud Nine*_ - George Harrison






01. 00:00 "Cloud Nine" / 02. 03:17 "That's What It Takes" / 03. 07:16 "Fish on the Sand" / 04. 10:40 "Just for Today" / 
05. 14:47 "This Is Love" / 06. 18:36 "When We Was Fab" / 07. 22:36 "Devil's Radio" / 08. 26:30 "Someplace Else" / 
09. 30:22 "Wreck of the Hesperus" / 10. 33:58 "Breath Away from Heaven" / 11. 37:32 "Got My Mind Set on You" / 
12. 41:27 "Shanghai Surprise" (Duet with Vicki Brown) (Bonus Track) / 13. 46:36 "Zig Zag" (Bonus Track)


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 16, 2014)

Dressed to the nines = στην τρίχα; στην πένα; άλλο;
(και ψάχνοντας να βρω την προέλευση αυτής της φράσης, έμαθα ότι το _nines_ χρησιμοποιείται και ως, ας πούμε, μονάδα μέτρησης για να περιγράψει πόσο κοντά είναι ένας αριθμός στη μονάδα (για παράδειγμα, από τη wikipedia: "three nines" or "3N" indicates 0.999 or 99.9%).


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Dressed to the nines = στην τρίχα; στην πένα; άλλο;



Στο καντίνι ή του κουτιού, που λέει το λεξικό συνωνύμων, αλλά αυτά δεν είναι πια της μόδας.
Ντυμένος στην εντέλεια: λόγιο. Ντυμένη για πασαρέλα (αυτό είναι πιο μοδάτο).


----------

